# Gran Habano Corojo Vintage 2002 Robusto Cigar Review - A new experience



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I have never smoked a cigar that has been aging for 7 years, and although I was not blown away, the smoke was wonderfully bold and smooth. I wish ...

Read the full review here: Gran Habano Corojo Vintage 2002 Robusto Cigar Review - A new experience


----------

